# Today in History...



## Stosta (18/5/17)

So I noticed a little block under the "Trending Tag Cloud" on the main page called Today in History. Supposedly it's been there for a few weeks now and I was just slow to the party. I thought it would be cool if anyone comes across some interesting ones to share them. It changes everytime you refresh the page, and I got a cracker earlier...

"_Today marks the day that plumber Shawn Nelson stole an M60A3 Patton tank and went on a rampage_" 

So I go and check Wikipedia...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shawn_Nelson_(plumber)

This guy started digging a hole in his back yard (for gold), I guess that should have been the first sign that he was prone to doing something incredibly stupid, or incredible, depending on how warped your mind is.

So May 18 1995 he drives into a National Guard Armoury (the guards left the gate unlocked), using a crowbar he breaks into a tank, it doesn't start, breaks into another, still no luck, and gets the third one started! Apparently they just push-button starters!  A guard noticed at this point, and ran off to call the cops... 

So he goes on a 23 minute joy-ride, takes out road signs, fire hydrants, tries to knock down a bridge, and eventually gets stuck on a concrete median. At this point the cops open the hatch, try get him to come out, but he doesn't respond. So they shoot him, and he dies later in hospital.

Shawn, tonight I will toast to your brand of crazy, or epicness. I bet growing up he always dreamed of his name going down in history!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

